# TTOC East Anglia meet *Thanks for coming *



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys ,

Many thanks to all of your responses to my call for a regular East Anglia meet. After exploring numerous different options to try and accomodate everyone from round the area. Paul suggested the Old Ram pub in Tivetshall St Mary on the A140 between Norwich and Ipswich and after a good chat to the owner John I think this would make a great venue. He is a real car enthusiast and already hosts the Dubgeneration meets.

The car park can hold 200 cars ! So plenty big enough for us , they will also offer a 10% discount to us whilst there.

I would like to set the first date for Sunday the 15th of April at 1300pm , we could then have lunch there as well. I would then like to repeat the meeting every 6-8weeks which I will update on here nearer the time.

I am planning six weeks in advance so that more people can plan to be there hopefully ensuring a greater attendance.

Any problems with that date then please let me know.

List:

Me ( Confirmed )
Kevtga ?
Richyboy ( confirmed +1 )
Ryanmtt ( confirmed +1)
Typr2tt ( confirmed )
Paul4281 ( Confirmed+1 )
Gareth50 ( Confirmed )
Millepeed (confirmed +1)
Dotti ?
TTchan ( confirmed )

I look forward to seeing you all.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Im in Ipswich and would be interested


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> Im in Ipswich and would be interested


Many thanks for you interest. C'mon you other guys there must be more of you Norfolk and Suffolk boys out there ?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Neil
I live in Swanton Morley & work in Lowestoft so travel about a bit already! Would be interested in a meet & a wazz round Snetterton.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Hi Neil
> I live in Swanton Morley & work in Lowestoft so travel about a bit already! Would be interested in a meet & a wazz round Snetterton.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Paul , thats great, once we get a little bit more interest I will start looking for a suitable venue / idea for the regular meet. I have contacted MSV reference the TT only trackday and they were very helpful and had some good ideas too. More to follow on that.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Neil

Im in Essex but happy to meet up if I`m about, sadly away on business a lot but keep me posted

Cheers

G


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there I'm up for it too I'm in old buckenham nr attleborough it would be nice to see some action in the area


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm Essex based, but if you arranged a day meet I would come along


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok Guys , well thats great we are starting to get a few people interested which is good. So the next step is too see what venues and ideas we can come up with that are situated close enough for us all to attend on a regualr basis.

Maybe a day meet on a weekend would be a better idea rather than an evening then ? Let me know guys what you would prefer.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Weekend meet would be better for me as I don't usually get home before 7.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.576882,0.058614
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd be up for this.

I tried to see if people were interested in meeting around the Peterborough/Cambs area.

No one was interested.

Good luck!

I'd be up for a meet at some point.

L0z


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will support a meet if I'm available Neil no worries :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Many thanks James , I am trying to get as many people as possible to post into this and then we can sort a suitable venue.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So guys ,

we have the following :

Me , Jamman , Paul4281 and Richyboy in Norfolk.

VWcheung in Suffolk

Loz in Cambridgshire area

Gareth 50 and Dotti in Essex.

Geographically this is a pretty wide area as I'm on the North Norfolk coast so how far would people travel I wonder ?
The ideal for me would be Norwich or a bit further but then its way too far for you Essex guys I would have thought.

Anyway let me know guys what type of travelling you would consider.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Part of the appeal is driving so some travelling should be ok. We could either try to find a central point based on interested parties, or take it in turns to nominate somewhere local to each person?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Part of the appeal is driving so some travelling should be ok. We could either try to find a central point based on interested parties, or take it in turns to nominate somewhere local to each person?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a bad idea Paul , lets wait for some of the others to contribute then we can see how it pans out.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

neilc said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the appeal is driving so some travelling should be ok. We could either try to find a central point based on interested parties, or take it in turns to nominate somewhere local to each person?
> ...


Hi

As some of you know I own a few restaurants with my brother Pat , we have Mizu noodlebar in Ipswich www.thinknoodles.co.uk.
And our award winning restaurant in the same town www.aquaeight.com. You guys and girls would be more than welcome to come to either of the venues. 
Parking at weekends in our car park is very limited but weekdays aren't a problem if we have 6-8 members turn up.
Let me know if you need more info

Regards Vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Vince , thanks for that great of you to offer a venue. Perhaps see what the others say then give it some thought.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi neil
count us in date and time depending, just outside kings lynn.
lilla n vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi neil
> count us in date and time depending, just outside kings lynn.
> lilla n vince


Ok guys , thats good news. Lets see how much more interest we get and then take it from there.

Neil


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Im definitely up for this Neil - sorry having login problems on here it keeps logging me out!

I work shifts (6 on 4 off) and next weekend i am off and available is March 1st - 4th

Happy to travel, us Norwich boys could convoy and try keep up with you


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TYPR2TT said:


> Im definitely up for this Neil - sorry having login problems on here it keeps logging me out!
> 
> I work shifts (6 on 4 off) and next weekend i am off and available is March 1st - 4th
> 
> Happy to travel, us Norwich boys could convoy and try keep up with you


Thats great news. And another QS too which is great  Ok well next step is to come up with a time and date thats fairly regular that we can all try to keep to if possible.

I reckon if we all said we were happy to travel say 50 miles max could we then all meet in the middle somewhere :?:

I will give the date/time and frequency some thought then.

Thanks for everyones interest.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Just seen this another for Ipswich 

Ryanmtt


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Just seen this another for Ipswich
> 
> Ryanmtt


Thats great , looking like somewhere between Norwich and Ipswich would be good then. Could you Essex guys come that far ?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

i may be up for this depending on what date. thanks mark


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

I've just seen this post. I'm in Bury St Edmunds - until May when I go back to the US for work. Would be great to organise something in the next few months.

I wondered if Snetterton does any kind of track day? Other idea would be finding some of the area's best driving roads...if any!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Williamo said:


> I've just seen this post. I'm in Bury St Edmunds - until May when I go back to the US for work. Would be great to organise something in the next few months.
> 
> I wondered if Snetterton does any kind of track day? Other idea would be finding some of the area's best driving roads...if any!


Yeah Snetterton does loads of track days on a very regualr basis , in fact I am going on the 31st of March for the day. Why dont you come along ?

Reference the meet I think somewhere between Norwich and Ipswich wouldn't be a bad idea , in fact a meet at Snetterton wouldn't be a bad idea if MSV ( The owners) would allow it. Might be worth asking , you never know.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Between Ipswich and Norwich is good for me !

Gareth


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Some other clubs have meets at various pubs along the A140 - Dubgeneration had one last weekend at The Old Ram, Tivetshall St Mary - can always have a Sunday lunch then! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok guys , this could be a good venue I reckon. I have contacted the pub about us going there on a Saturday or Sunday lunchtime.

John the owner is a fellow car enthusiast and has recently as Paul said hosted a 200 car Dubgeneration meet. So the car park is very large. He kindly offered a 10% discount for us whilst there also.

My suggestion is maybe to have this meet once every 6-8 weeks rather than every month so that it can be planned for in advance and that way ensure a better turnout.

I reckon this is very promising , Thoughts guys ?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

My lady works every other Saturday, so any Sunday is better for us.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Sounds good I'm only 30 mins away but beware a140 has plenty is speed cameras!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Neil, set a date !

Gareth


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys , please see post 1 for more info of the first date and time.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Saturday the 14th or Sunday the 15th? 

Either way not too good for me, we come back off holiday Saturday night so might not be able to make it.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Saturday the 14th or Sunday the 15th?
> 
> Either way not too good for me, we come back off holiday Saturday night so might not be able to make it.


Hi Paul , I am working the next two Saturdays after the 14th/15th actually. So I suppose I could do it the Saturday before which is the 7th but that is Easter hols , so not sure how that would affect anyone ?

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Neil

We fly out on the 7th, so may have to count me out on this one 

May well come over to Snetterton on the 31st though  but that might be 15.00 by the time we get there :? so not sure how long you'll be there for?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> We fly out on the 7th, so may have to count me out on this one
> 
> May well come over to Snetterton on the 31st though  but that might be 15.00 by the time we get there :? so not sure how long you'll be there for?


Actually I got the date wrong , its the 21st of March and I have told my wife wrong too


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

thats a weds? is that right?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> thats a weds? is that right?


For the track day yes it is. But the regular meet is as on post 1 and on a Saturday.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , anyone had a chance to look at the venue on the web ? Had an e-mail from the owner and he is really looking forward to hosting the meet.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just wondering whether you guys would like to go for a good drive after the meet up ? I will have a good look at the local roads. See if there is a hidden Stelvio pass


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will know in a few weeks if I can make it Neil hope so.

It's the day before my birthday


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I will know in a few weeks if I can make it Neil hope so.
> 
> It's the day before my birthday


Hi James , thanks mate. Going to see how much interest we get in the next few weeks and take it from there. If a bigger meet cant be sorted then perhaps us Norfolk boys can get together on a smaller basis and keep it more local as there is around 6 of us within a 40 mile radius. Could then grow it from there if more people get interested.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Neil

Count me in, subject to either getting a new roof in time or it been a guaranteed warmish/dry day that wont need the hood on for !!

Gareth


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm there just make sure you remind everyone a week before I know what my memory is like. The only problem is my Tt going to look shocking compared to yours


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> I'm there just make sure you remind everyone a week before I know what my memory is like. The only problem is my Tt going to look shocking compared to yours


It doesnt matter what your TT looks like , as long as your enthusiastic thats the main thing


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheers Neil


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be there for sure  as richyboy said its a good idea to remind everyone to ensure the best turnout !


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> I will be there for sure  as richyboy said its a good idea to remind everyone to ensure the best turnout !


Hi Ryan , thanks thats great news. I will for sure remind everyone nearer the time would be great to have a good turnout for the first meet and then continue forward with some different ideas for drives out etc.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Bluey (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys, newbie here, I would have liked to attend this meet but can't make this one due to travelling back from honeymoon that day but will dfefinately be up for the next one.

Cheers
Bryn.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Bryn , thats great , look forward to seeing you at the next meet then


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I will be up for this  just remind me nearer to the time please


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> I will be up for this  just remind me nearer to the time please


Thats great. I will remind everyone nearer the time. Looking forward to it


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Dude, the 15th of April is a Sunday 

Sorry for the late reply - i have sent you a pm. I had real problems trying to log onto this forum and gave up. Tried again today and it actually worked! Count me in, i work in Harleston/ Long Stratton so the location is perfect! Cant wait 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TYPR2TT said:


> Dude, the 15th of April is a Sunday
> 
> Sorry for the late reply - i have sent you a pm. I had real problems trying to log onto this forum and gave up. Tried again today and it actually worked! Count me in, i work in Harleston/ Long Stratton so the location is perfect! Cant wait 8)


Thats great Roger , see you there.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

TYPR2TT said:


> Dude, the 15th of April is a Sunday


Sorry. Can we confirm if meet is for Saturday 14th or Sunday 15th?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> TYPR2TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, the 15th of April is a Sunday
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Paul you know what I have had Saturday the 15th up on post 1 for about 3 weeks now and didnt realise that I had put saturday. But yes as Roger says its actually a Sunday.

Are you coming ? I thought you were away ?

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Like I said, we are away Saturday 7th - Saturday 14th so as you have now confirmed its going to be Sunday the 15th I will be able to grace you with my presence!

Won't have time to clean the car so will park out of the way!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vsapww
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Like I said, we are away Saturday 7th - Saturday 14th so as you have now confirmed its going to be Sunday the 15th I will be able to grace you with my presence!
> 
> Won't have time to clean the car so will park out of the way!
> 
> ...


Thats great Paul , look forward to seeing you again dirty or not. The car I meant :wink:


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi neil just checking that this meet is still taking place sunday 15 april . dont want to take a holl off work if its not . if it is count me in although have general feel that me wifes tt might not be upto scratch with most that are goin. should be good to meet up and have a chat before bedford.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi neil just checking that this meet is still taking place sunday 15 april . dont want to take a holl off work if its not . if it is count me in although have general feel that me wifes tt might not be upto scratch with most that are goin. should be good to meet up and have a chat before bedford.


Hi Vince , yes its going ahead , should hopefully have around 10-12 cars hopefully. Really looking forward to meeting everyone. 

P.s It doesnt matter what your TT is like as long as you like it thats the main thing.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This one is the day before my birthday cousin Neil and I'm away for the weekend fine dining and making love...

Will be up for the next though,


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> This one is the day before my birthday cousin Neil and I'm away for the weekend fine dining and making love...
> 
> Will be up for the next though,


making love , whats that I'm married :?:  Ok Cousin see you before that anyway.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there Neil I might not be able to bring my car to the meet but if it's ok I'll come either in my van or gf mini. As my spring snapped on front and hoping to get it done soon it's just what to get and money lol but will def have car going by next meet  so gutted at mo


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Hi there Neil I might not be able to bring my car to the meet but if it's ok I'll come either in my van or gf mini. As my spring snapped on front and hoping to get it done soon it's just what to get and money lol but will def have car going by next meet  so gutted at mo


Ok no worries. Have you looked into spring prices then ? They are pretty reasonable to buy and easy to fit. Give me a PM with your reg number and I will call a supplier for you if you like.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

It's the 4th one to snap


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Neil but I'm going down the after market route. I'm taking my car to TLC in attleborough Martin the a former Audi worker recommend koni? It's just money as its expensive while I've got it off the road I'm putting my upgraded rear brakes I've got and painting rear calipers. Thanks again nice to know people like to help


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well we have 2 weeks to the first East Anglia meet and just thought I would post up a list of everyone who has shown interest for this meet. James and Bryn I know you will make the next one.

Me ( Confirmed )
Kevtga
Richyboy ( confirmed +1 )
Ryanmtt ( confirmed +1)
Typr2tt ( confirmed )
Paul4281 ( Confirmed+1 )
VWCheung
Gareth50 ( Confirmed )
Millepeed (confirmed +1)
Mark_1423
Dotti
TTchan ( confirmed )

I will PM everyone next week to remind you all. Would you guys like the menu choices for the pub so you can decide what you want food wise and also if you are bringing a friend or partner so I can give the pub the number of people.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Think it'll be me & me lady, chicken roast for her & some sorta burger & chips ensemble for moi! Ta.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Id like to come but im working 07:00-13:00, so if i do come id be late :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Id like to come but im working 07:00-13:00, so if i do come id be late :?


Hi , thats fine with me. See you there.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Is anyone able to bring vag com along & know how to unlock some of the extra features? Would like alarm lock beeps & auto lock when driving??

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , just to say that I'm going to Snetterton first to watch some racing and then meet up with you guys at the pub for 12pm. Will probably go back to Snetterton after as well if any of you guys fancy coming along as well for a drive.

Link below for the timetable.

http://www.snetterton.co.uk/media/77443 ... 042012.pdf

I have added a list of people coming into post 1. Just waiting for a few more guys to confirm and then we should have a good number hopefully.

See you next Sunday. 

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , just a reminder that the meet is on for this Sunday as detailed in post 1. Just a thought what about meeting at 1300pm rather than 1200pm just to give TTchan a chance to get there after finishing work ?

See you there.

Neil


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be travelling from shenfield straight after work, leaving at 13:30 and it apparently takes 1hour 30mins so either way im going to be mega late so don't change no times for me, I'll just catch u all up


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

HI guys , just to say that I am not going to Snetterton first now or after but we can still go out for a cruise after lunch if everyones up for it.

See you there at 1300pm. 

Looking forward to it.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry could make it had call out at work and tt out of action anyway went in for a drink but you all eating so didn't want to walk in see you all at the next on


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry im not there guys, i had a offer on my old car and they wanted to view it so i had to pass on this meet  but good news i sold my old car, finally  . Hope your all having a good time, wish i could be there.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Sorry could make it had call out at work and tt out of action anyway went in for a drink but you all eating so didn't want to walk in see you all at the next on


No worries , should have come in anyway , I dont bite ( Well only on a Friday ). Will see you at the next meet then.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Sorry im not there guys, i had a offer on my old car and they wanted to view it so i had to pass on this meet  but good news i sold my old car, finally  . Hope your all having a good time, wish i could be there.


Ok no probs , see you at the next meet maybe then. Well done for selling 

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who came to todays meet , was great to meet you all and put faces to names and really hope we can carry on in a positive way and grow the meet from here.

I will announce another date soon and come up with some other ideas too that we can all hopefully enjoy.

P.s Nice overtaking Roger :wink:


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi 
was good to meet you all, now i can put a few names to faces,
neil, chatting to lilla on way home and scales moving in my favour for the trackday tt event but will keep you posted.
cheers everyone
vince


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

neilc said:


> P.s Nice overtaking Roger :wink:


Brisk manoeuvre......

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nw33z0
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Great to meet everyone - will post some pics once i get a chance!

Gaz - i had mud on my shoe causing it to slip... :twisted:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi would first like to thank Neil for organising the event and everyone that attended ! was a good turn out for the first meet and was great to meet other tt owners 

Heres a few photos


































Look forward to meeting you all again

Many thanks Ryanmtt


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Great pics


Thanks they would have being better if I realised I had my camera on the lowest resolution 

haha


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ryan , many thanks for posting the pics  Next time I will make sure my memory card has some spare space 

See you soon.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ianbloomfield (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,
Would like to introduce myself.I'm Ian Bloomfield based in Thetford in Norfolk I would be very interested in TTOC East Anglia meets.The up-coming event on the 27/05/12 I'm not available as I am away,but would like to be kept informed there after.I have signed up for A.I.N.P at Wickstead in August,are other East Anglia members attending.Possible meet up and cruise down?
I had coveted a TT for 10 yrs and finally became an owner last July.I have a 2003 Roadster (180) in Moro blue with blue roof.

Best Regards

Ianb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ianbloomfield said:


> Hi Neil,
> Would like to introduce myself.I'm Ian Bloomfield based in Thetford in Norfolk I would be very interested in TTOC East Anglia meets.The up-coming event on the 27/05/12 I'm not available as I am away,but would like to be kept informed there after.I have signed up for A.I.N.P at Wickstead in August,are other East Anglia members attending.Possible meet up and cruise down?
> I had coveted a TT for 10 yrs and finally became an owner last July.I have a 2003 Roadster (180) in Moro blue with blue roof.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian , firstly thanks for posting in and its great to hear from somebody who covets there TT. You are now in good company 

Shame you can not make the meet on the 27th but hopefully the next one as they will be between 4-6 weeks apart and will always be listed in the events section for your reference.

What is the event in Wickstead that you mentioned ? I haven't heard about this one.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ianbloomfield (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,
The event in question is "Audi's in the park",Audi only show any make,any model,any age on August 12th.The owners club will be in attendance.Thought it may be possible as a branch to attend a local(ish) event :?: Wickstead Park approx. 78 miles from Thetford A11-A14 first exit for Kettering about 3 miles from turn off.Entrance cost in advance £5 per car regadless of number of occupants.

Best Regards

Ianb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ianbloomfield said:


> Hi Neil,
> The event in question is "Audi's in the park",Audi only show any make,any model,any age on August 12th.The owners club will be in attendance.Thought it may be possible as a branch to attend a local(ish) event :?: Wickstead Park approx. 78 miles from Thetford A11-A14 first exit for Kettering about 3 miles from turn off.Entrance cost in advance £5 per car regadless of number of occupants.
> 
> Best Regards
> ...


Ah yes I had heard of this it was the A.I.N.P that threw me  . I think its a good idea however I am away for that weekend for my wife's birthday and I think she would kill me if I went to an Audi show instead :lol:

But feel free to post a new thread to see if anyone wants to go with you.

Ian , are you intending on joining the TTOC ? If you check out the website you will see a range of membership options and the benefits of it. Be good you have you on board.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ianbloomfield (Mar 16, 2012)

neilc said:


> ianbloomfield said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neil,
> ...


Ah yes I had heard of this it was the A.I.N.P that threw me  . I think its a good idea however I am away for that weekend for my wife's birthday and I think she would kill me if I went to an Audi show instead :lol:

But feel free to post a new thread to see if anyone wants to go with you.

Ian , are you intending on joining the TTOC ? If you check out the website you will see a range of membership options and the benefits of it. Be good you have you on board.

Cheers

Neil[/quote

Morning Neil,
Yes,I became a member the day after I bought the car last July!! it was the first thing I purchased for her [smiley=baby.gif] membership number W00296 started out as a web member now fully fledged and paid up.My May absence [smiley=bigcry.gif] is for the same reason as your August date clash.Now I have to confess I'm no techno phobe,however my history of posts are the only one's I've ever done,period :? Not into facebook/twitter and as for sewing (thread) haven't done that since middle school.So if I'm not doing this correct or in the right place please feel free to re-direct me,I would not be offended more grateful infact :roll:

Best Regards

Ianb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ian , well we will catch up very soon then. As for your TTOC membership you should have had an e-mail with your code that you can place into your profile which will then show your TTOC number on your avatar.

Just follow the instructions. If you struggle let me know.

Neil


----------

